# Getting fatter...and fatter!



## jennam (May 31, 2013)

Never been this big before! How much do you think I weigh? (I'm 5'3"). Mmm...mmmm...time to feed this belly. :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## jennam (May 31, 2013)

Ahhhh....nicely full. Almost fat enough...not quite...but almost. :eat2:


----------



## azerty (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice, I like you shirt


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 3, 2013)

Nobody going to have a guess on the weight?

You are around my height and you seem quite voluminous... I am absolutely terrible at guessing these things but are you around 250-300lbs?


----------



## BigFA (Jun 6, 2013)

At 5'3" I would say around 240 lbs. Tough to estimate without seeing a full body photo, but that is my best "guesstimate". Looking good though. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Jun 7, 2013)

i would say 275lbs....

but hard to guess seeing that shot of your belly in that wide dress!

 hope to here the answer soon.....is there a first price?


----------



## BigFA (Jun 22, 2013)

How much do you weight now? We took our best educated guesses.


----------



## bd1038 (Jun 23, 2013)

looking great and sexy


----------



## jennam (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay.....I'm about 218. Or, was....I've been packing it on, so not sure now. :eat2: Looking forward to 250. I am loving my belly rolls! Tonight, I feel like a bottomless pit! Hmmmm...what will satisfy this belly of mine???


----------



## BigFA (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know you have reached 218. We were obviously off in our "guesstimates" but glad to hear you are looking forward to reaching 250. Belly rolls are so sexy on a woman. Please keep us posted on your progress.:wubu:


----------



## jennam (Jul 30, 2013)

:eat1::eat2:

225. I am up to 225. I need new clothes.:blush:


----------



## BigFA (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice. Glad to hear you are making progress toward your goal. Looking forward to seeing more of you!


----------

